# How do I find out what color my fridge is?



## CoconutPete (Jan 22, 2010)

I know it sounds strange but just bear with me.....

The PO of our house replaced the fridge with what I would consider a "small" fridge/freezer. We are replacing all our appliances, so I put the fridge in my parents condo instead of their nice "70's yellow" one.

This weekend I just got rid of the "70's yellow" electric range and garbage compactor.

Problem is ... now I'm looking for a range to match the fridge, but since I didn't buy this fridge I have no idea what color it is. It's not white, but kind of an "off white" or maybe "eggshell" color. Perhaps its' "Bisquit" which is something I feel you see often.

Would it have a color code like my car?


----------



## hardwareman (Oct 9, 2010)

yes it would have a color code, usually the last letter of the model # is the color. all manufacturers use different letters so be sure to post manufacturer and model number. probably a bisque color, but color will vary slighly from manufacturers also.


----------

